
US Customs seized ship owned by JPMorgan – found $1B worth of drugs on it - thereare5lights
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/cocaine-ship-jpmorgan-owns-vessel-seized-by-us-cbp-2019-7-1028340025
======
anigbrowl
As the topic of asset seizure crops up on HN occasionally, this is one of
those cases where you can expect to see a docket like _United States v. 40,000
lbs of of cocaine and a pile of cash_ while the beneficial ownership of the
ship's contents is uncertain.

